# Foxpro Shockwave?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Has any one Reyes the Foxpro Shockwave yet? I have been looking at it for a wall. I crow hunt a lot and and come raccoon calling. Looking to get in to coyote and fox some to. Would this be a good call for me?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear they were having a little trouble with FCC compliance with the Shockwave. I am not sure that is true but it is what I read on another forum....

I am not an e-caller but I hear Foxpro is the way to go. Top notch product and customer service is the word on Foxpro.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Foxpro is still working out the bugs on that one. Lots of folks pre-ordered and still haven't received their's. Foxpro has kept everyone up to date on the situation. I like my Foxpro. It's the cheaper Wildfire but have had zero issues with it.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sure it will be a good caller, but I am not big on bells and whistles. I still believe the CS-24 to be their very best caller. The signal hopping technology in CS-24 gives more reliable remote control range, and line of sight between caller and remote isn't as critical.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I with with the Primos Alpha Dogg. I really like it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Bob (deerguy) has the shockwave. I really like the data that can be collected by it and it's still fairly small, and I'm betting LOUD


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep....it was worth the wait Fred....I use the FoxMotion, FoxFusion and the FoxData all the time. The remote keeps the sounds in categories so they are easier to sort through and I think the remote is easier to use than the TX 500.

I haven't had it distort even at full volume on any sound. I think the remote is harder on batteries but I expected that...The keys are backlite and I use a theme that has the screen white with black letters.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I was just in a new Cabelas outpost in Saginaw Mi. and they had 2 setting on the shelf. I was really surprised. I would love to upgrade from the SpitFire but thats way out of my price range for a caller!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with ya Cheez.....it does make you stutter a bit to voice that price tag.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I love the Alpha Dogg. Has 3 speakers like the shock wave. And comes with 75 sounds and will hold up to 1000. It will work from 100 yards out and was only 249.99 I have killed about 30 crows so far with it and about to try some coyotes.


----------

